# Jorgensen Clamps Resurrection



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Now that Jorgensen has been buried and Resurrected, I thought that I would try some of the new resurrected clamps. I don't really need any new clamps, but Rockler was offering the (4) pack with (2) 6" and (2) 12" medium duty clamps for $20 during Cyber Monday. I couldn't pass up the deal.


I have been using the new clamps for about a week. I have to say that I am impressed. The new rubber grip is much more comfortable to use than the original wooden handle. I also like that the "plastic" wood protector is included with the price. The clamps appear to be just as good quality as the originals. Only time/use will tell.



At $5 per clamp, I can easily recommend them for anyone wanting to increase their clamp collection.


Eric


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2019)

I bought some of these as well, They are great clamps!


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Followup: After using these clamps for the last two years, I have to change my opinion. They are really an upgrade to the older Jorgensen clamps! I am NOT getting rid of my original Jorgensen clamps, because they still work, but I find myself reaching for the new ones more than the old ones. If you are new to woodworking and starting to purchase new clamps, definitely put the new Jorgensen clamps on your list, especially, if you can find them at a reasonable price.
Eric


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I really like it when someone posts a follow-up to their initial experience. Thanks!

I hate to be dumb, but which Jorgensen clamps are you referring to? I looked, and there are several different types of clamps from that brand.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Tool Agnostic said:


> I really like it when someone posts a follow-up to their initial experience. Thanks!
> 
> I hate to be dumb, but which Jorgensen clamps are you referring to? I looked, and there are several different types of clamps from that brand.


TA: Only "dumb" question is the one that doesn't get asked. I should of posted some photos or at least part #s. So here goes:

Jorgensen Steel Bar Clamp - Pony Jorgensen

Medium-Duty #3706 and #3712.










I hope that helps.
Eric


----------

